# Katies First Project



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Hi I am Katie. I am new here. I had posted a question on finishing, and recieved alot of great help. I have been interested in woodworking for some time and finally decided to just give it a try. Here is my first project. My husband and I built this desk. Neither of us have any experience in woodworing, but I am learning. I am very surprised and happy about the way this turned out. It is birch ply with oak trim.


----------



## BobandRick (Aug 4, 2004)

Looks great Katie. I always remember my first project and it didn't turn out as good as yours. Keep up the good work.


----------



## -Sam- (Sep 24, 2004)

Wow, really nice job Katie!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Nov 7, 2005)

i agree with the other gentlemen katie that is very nice for a first project and very practical. nice job.


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow katie, for a first project, thats quite impressive. My first project was a box I made for my mom, except it was a danger to everyone who was around it, it had nails hanging out on all corners


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

*Kool*

Fine job there Katie. Welcome to the forums and keep up the good work.  

Dave
the "Doctor"


----------



## Visteonguy (Aug 6, 2005)

Nice job,, Katie,,, looks like you and your husband have the knack... I know ya got to be feeling the nice warm fuzzy feeling ya get when ya create some thing nice and usefull and get complements for your efforts Keep up the great work.


----------



## Katie (Dec 22, 2005)

Wow Thank you so much everyone for all the compliments. I am definatley feeling warm and fuzzy now.


----------

